# NGD - Oni 8 (Pic Heavy)



## JP Universe (May 29, 2012)

Pics first.... review and specs later.










































































Specs:
- Rock Maple body and neck
- Ibanez Wizard I style neck profile
- Flame Maple body and headstock veneers w/ walnut stripe down the middle
- Ebony fretboard
- Custom hand-wound ONI 8-string humbuckers in EMG casings with ebony veneers
- 28.75" scale 
- 5-way Ibanez style pickup selector
- 1 volume knob
- Fixed Hipshot 8-string bridge
- Black hardware 

Review - Well what can I say really.... The guitar is amazing. Craftmanship and build quality is top notch - the best I've seen in real life anyways 

I'm loving the attention to detail and am yet to find a fault or something that I don't like about the guitar. I'm so glad that the hype on here from guys like Eric and Matt pushed me into taking the plunge. Once I seen this one up for sale I jumped on it!!!

I was considering going for a custom with Dan at some point anyways for an 8 so this was such a great opportunity!

The woods are of great quality obviously, comparing the ebony on my Agile to the ebony on the Oni.... I mean you would think that they are different woods 

The Ebony covers are drool worthy and that top.... mmmmmm

I love the way it plays and almost pushes me into some kind of more classy jazz/melodic lines. I almost feel guilty djenting on this thing 

Bottom line - MOJO, best guitar I've ever played/looked at in person

Dans work is amazing 

Also thanks heaps to Scott who I bought this from..... great to deal with and good bloke too... Poor guy needed to go to the shops and I was just too excited and wanted to talk about gear  Great deal bro!

EDIT - Had to delete some pics as I hit the limit!....


----------



## JP Universe (May 29, 2012)




----------



## ImN0tTelling (May 29, 2012)

This guitar is just absolutely gorgeous! Nice buy man!


----------



## Enselmis (May 29, 2012)

The flame is beyond incredible. HNGD!!!!!


----------



## Splinterhead (May 29, 2012)

These are just absolutely amazing guitars! You're a very lucky man, congrats!


----------



## petrucci_dude (May 29, 2012)

Man, I'm so happy you love it 

That's one thing I NEVER did with it. Take great photos and make videos as I said I always would. I mean I have some videos somewhere of me recording on it but they're on a phone and all out of sync and what not.

Sorry I had to run last night man, I wanted to keep chatting too but duties called!

Enjoy her man, she's a beaut 
Puts out too... like, high output........ 0___o'

Also, I forgot to mention, a bass string on the low E is better for the string ferrules in the back, the 80's I gave you are a bit hard to squeeze in so I actually had to unwind a little bit of the nickel to get them to fit right in. I'm sure you'll figure it out man!


----------



## djpharoah (May 29, 2012)




----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 29, 2012)

h8


----------



## mphsc (May 29, 2012)

swimingly perfect flame! Love the covers!


----------



## Empryrean (May 29, 2012)

quite literally one of the nicest 8's I've seen, I was pretty sure it'd be another Oni


----------



## Hollowway (May 29, 2012)

I love that thing. Just a beautiful piece of work. I'm not generally one to think that wood variety has much influence on tone for electrics, but I've always wanted to try an all maple build. (Nice pics, too!)


----------



## Churchie777 (May 29, 2012)

YOURE the one that beat me to this  very jealous such a gorgeous guitar man!!


----------



## Hollowway (May 30, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> YOURE the one that beat me to this  very jealous such a gorgeous guitar man!!



Haha, I thought you were the one that snagged it, because Scott said it was a local! At least it was someone on SSO, though.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 30, 2012)

congrats! good to see its still in the family


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 30, 2012)

Probably the pretiest flamed maple top I've ever seen.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 30, 2012)

Very nice score, and a bonus Hollowway got mad too!


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 30, 2012)

SO SEXY!


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (May 30, 2012)

Wow. Words can't express how jelly I am right now  HNGD!


----------



## JamesM (May 30, 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 30, 2012)

Hey there, I'm jealous!


----------



## technomancer (May 30, 2012)

Fan-freaking-tastic, congrats


----------



## crg123 (May 30, 2012)

but but but... I want an Oni 


lol congrats dude!


----------



## JamesM (May 30, 2012)

This has to sound huge.


----------



## Purelojik (May 30, 2012)

now that is classy. what kind of finish is on the body?


----------



## GXPO (May 30, 2012)

One of the finest pieces of wood I have ever seen. Nice score. 

How does it sound plugged in? I need to hear this guitar.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (May 30, 2012)

Purelojik said:


> now that is classy. what kind of finish is on the body?



Tung Oil maybe? I don't know, but this thing is gorgeous! I bet it sounds amazing, too. Congrats, man!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 30, 2012)

Ah so you're the lucky guy who scored this one!  Congrats dude, that thing is such a nice piece, all of Dan's guitars are amazing so I can only imagine how psyched you must be right now! DAT MAPLE!  Hopefully you gave petrucci dude a fair price, his original asking price was like half of what it should have been!


----------



## Xaios (May 30, 2012)

Dang son, that is one nice guitar. 

It's a shame that Dan doesn't really come around anymore.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 30, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Dang son, that is one nice guitar.
> 
> It's a shame that Dan doesn't really come around anymore.



Last time I emailed with him he said it was because he's focusing on getting his builds completed. Might suck for the general population on here, but I can't see how that's a bad thing for his paying customers.   I know there are other builders I'd rather see doing less FB/forum posting/spamming and more time getting their orders built!


----------



## pathos45 (May 30, 2012)

So pissed I passed on this, great guitar for a great price and helps scott get his new 7 lol


----------



## Andrew11 (May 30, 2012)

Awesome!!!! Love the pickup covers. Happy NGD!!!


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 30, 2012)

Got damn that thing is sexy.


----------



## Inverted11 (May 30, 2012)

One must have fingers of ET to play this thing!


----------



## TMM (May 30, 2012)

Very, very nice - exactly where in the USA are you? If you're on the Eastern side of it, toward the North, maybe we should have an Oni meet-up. That, and I don't think I saw anyone else say it yet...

DIBS!


----------



## Hollowway (May 30, 2012)

^ His profile says USA but he's actually in Australia. Not too far from the OP. Maybe temporarily?


----------



## Papaoneil (May 30, 2012)

Pure class,  HNGD


----------



## sojorel (May 31, 2012)

Wow, you got it?

Perhaps we should make this Canberra connection so I can get my hands on your goodies


----------



## JP Universe (May 31, 2012)

sojorel said:


> Wow, you got it?
> 
> Perhaps we should make this Canberra connection so I can get my hands on your goodies



Wait till you see my 'incoming' list....


----------



## GTailly (May 31, 2012)

I always loved Oni guitars and this one is no exception. Shame there's not enough NGD threads for them. 

Incredible instrument.
Enjoy!


----------



## sojorel (Jun 1, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> Wait till you see my 'incoming' list....



So there's like a strandberg, maybe a Tom Anderson....


Actually, that's pretty hot right there


----------



## simulclass83 (Jun 1, 2012)

Dude this guitar is ace, nice score, especially at the price it was being sold at. Congrats!


----------



## Musza (Jun 1, 2012)

This top and heel is awesome dude!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Jun 1, 2012)

Astoundingly beautiful guitar sir. Really. It also has that "wow" factor that many current production 8-strings lack. It actually LOOKS like it's a big, powerful instrument. Like its dimensions are being stretched past acceptable means. I loved that about 8-strings when they first came out. The finish is also beautiful. Well done.


----------



## petrucci_dude (Jun 1, 2012)

It sure will be missed, but I just transferred money to Dan to start me my custom 7 build 

Won't have it for a while as he has many projects to finish up first, but so far my specs will be as follows:

- 7 string tuned E A D G C E A (basically 8 string tuning, but I prefer the feel of 7's over 8's in general)
- Dark wood body and headstock veneer (not sure what kind of wood yet)
- Birdseye maple fingerboard
- H-S-S or H-S pickup config w/either 3-way or 5-way selector

Bout all I can think of at the moment! It's exciting!

Hope you're still digging the guitar Matt


----------



## the hittmann (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks so classy, i bet it plays like a dream


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 3, 2012)

That fretboard is stunning. You can also see really clean joints throughout the guitar. Really love to see great craftsmanship.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 4, 2012)

I love it....


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Jun 4, 2012)

Love it. That cap is just awesome.


----------



## noizfx (Jun 19, 2012)

VERY NICE!

At first I thought it's a new build by Dan before I saw any pictures, except then I realized this should be an older build (coz I know he changed certain aspects on his design), then I remembered this is the guitar that I was telling my friend to get when the FS thread came up.

Now I can't wait til my Oni now that Dan has started working on mine!


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jun 25, 2012)

Thats Gorgeous man! Congrats on a great NGD


----------



## JazzandMetal (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow! Congrats!


----------

